# Google- Binge Drinking Linked to IBS Symptoms - Gastroenterology & Endoscopy News



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Gastroenterology & Endoscopy News
<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Binge Drinking Linked to IBS Symptoms*
*Gastroenterology & Endoscopy News*
Binge drinking may worsen gastrointestinal (GI) symptoms in women with *irritable bowel syndrome* (*IBS*), according to a study published in the February issue of The American Journal of Gastroenterology (Reding KW et al. 2013;108:270-276). Noting that *...*

<nobr></nobr>

View the full article


----------

